# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Open HTML file

## Adebiyi24

Hello every one
I need to open a local  HTML file but unfortunately the output on the webbrowser is too freaky compared to the output on Chrome browser.
is there an idea to make the vb6 webbrowser displays data the same way as chrome does?
thank you

----------


## baka

try searching the codebank. u can use more modern browser using API, something that Schmidt has showed
here an example: https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....Edge-Chromium)

----------


## Adebiyi24

I tested the demo under w7 but I'm getting this error
Attachment 186547

----------


## baka

what u need is the class cIEFeatures
and use



```
With New cIEFeatures
  .FEATURE_BROWSER_EMULATION = Int(Val(.InstalledVersion))
End With
```

and after that, u need something like this:



```
Private WithEvents wbExt        As VBControlExtender
    
    Set wbExt = Controls.Add("Shell.Explorer.2", "wb")
    With wbExt
        .Width = 
        .Height = 
        .object.Silent = True
        .Visible = True
        .object.Navigate2 url
    End With
```

----------

